

Should I import by blogger blog to posterous?  - rocamboleh

I do not fully understand the value proposition of posterous. Fill me in?
======
zimpenfish
If you're happy with Blogger, stay with Blogger. I use Posterous because I can
chuck things in via email, their bookmarklet, their nice rich text editor, and
the iOS app. Plus it's nice being able to paste in things like a google maps
link and have the actual map itself magically appear in the page.

